# Mc Donald's Vanilla Iced Coffee (Copy Cat Recipe)



## Domestic Goddess (Jan 28, 2009)

I love Mc Donald's Vanilla Iced Coffee, and this is my copy cat version of their iced coffee. 
Can't believe how good this is, and how much it tastes just like their iced coffee.


Mc Donald's Vanilla Iced Coffee (Copy Cat Recipe) 

6-1/3 cups cold water
6 tablespoons fresh ground coffee
1-(14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
2 tablespoons vanilla extract
ice cubes

Add coffee grounds inside filter/basket, and adjust basket to fit coffee maker.

Pour cold water into coffee maker.

Start brewing the coffee.

After coffee's done brewing, turn off coffee maker, and set pot aside for coffee to cool somewhat.

Combine brewed coffee and sweetened condensed milk into a large pitcher;
stir thoroughly until coffee and condensed milk is blended together.

Stir in the vanilla extract.

Refrigerate until coffee is chilled, then serve with glasses filled with ice.
(I usually prepare this earlier in the morning, and then drink it later in the day, 
or serve it the next morning.) 

This makes (58 oz.) of vanilla iced coffee, about 5-(12 oz.) servings each.

Note: Preptime and cook time may vary. Depending on your coffee maker, 
cook time may take less than time stated, or perhaps a few minutes more.


----------

